# What to do in Williamsburg, VA?



## TEK224 (Dec 3, 2012)

CAn anyone give me some suggestions of things to do in Williamsburg, VA during the off-season?

I may go in March or April and take my Mother, who is 87 years old.
I know Colonial Williamsburg and Jamestown are there (haven't been there since I was a kid).  Is it wheelchair friendly?

Is Busch Gardens worth going to if not doing any rides?  Are there others parts to it or is it strictly amusement park?

What other things are there to do, not too strenuous and wheelchair accessible?  Is there enough to do at the resorts?  I'd like it to be a relaxing vacation, but don't want us to be bored.

Any recommendations for ts resort in the area?  I've read some of the reviews, just looking for more input.


----------



## richjester (Dec 3, 2012)

*Things to do in Williamsburg*

My wife & I love Williamsburg and we go at all times of the year.

Many of the major sites have made some accommodation wheelchairs, but many places in Colonial Williamsburg simply aren't easy for wheelchairs (even where there are ramps).  The Jamestown visitor center is very accessible, but the outdoor exhibits would be harder on dirt/gravel paths.  The Yorktown Victory center is also accessible, but there are places that one might like to visit that just aren't very easy to get to.  Overall, I believe one could really enjoy much of the history available in the region despite mobility limitations.

Busch Gardens is as accessible as any theme park I've been to.  My wife and I love the park and have season passes.  There some wonderful shows that are in easily accessible venues.  We could spend a day there without going on any of the thrill rides.  The food is excellent, although a bit expensive.

There is also lots of bargain and outlet shopping, but that's not why we go to Williamsburg.

Hope this helps.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 3, 2012)

Since you haven't been to Colonial Williamsburg in a while, keep in mind that everyday is different.  They take 7 significant days in the history of the revolution and enact one of them each day of the week.

So when you visit, everyone in town is going through that particular day.  The soap box speeches, the people in the restaurants and taverns and at all the exhibits are talking and acting like it's that day.

It would depend on how interested your party is in the history as to how many days to visit would be good for you.


----------



## TSPam (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,
Busch gardens does not open until the end of March and then only for weekends.


----------



## BobDE (Dec 3, 2012)

There is plenty to do at the park besides the rides. Something for all ages. 

There are also some great restaurants with the "Williamsburg Colonial Theme".

I am sure that you will have a good time!


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 3, 2012)

As far as which resort...no contest as far as I'm concerned.  Marriott Manor Club at Ford's Colony.  Beautiful units, landscaping & area.  One of our
very favorite exchanges...
Deb


----------



## TEK224 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## windje2000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> As far as which resort...no contest as far as I'm concerned.  Marriott Manor Club at Ford's Colony.  Beautiful units, landscaping & area.  One of our
> very favorite exchanges...
> Deb



Totally agree with Deb and would further observe that Manor Club is far more handicapped/wheelchair friendly than most resorts - it has elevators.  Berkeley building ( the large building you see in all the pics) is the least wheelchair friendly.


You may want to consider renting an electric scooter for your Mom.  Lots of them rolling around CW.  Many vendors - use Google.


----------



## jme (Dec 6, 2012)

*Patriotic mood?  consider Monticello*

Has she ever been to see Monticello, the magnificent home of Thomas Jefferson?

It's a short 2-hr drive to Charlottesville, and it's a highlight never to be forgotten. It only takes a half-day total, there and back, but it's great.

Yes, Wheelchair accessible:
http://www.monticello.org/site/visit/information-visitors-needing-special-assistance


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Check out the Virginia Arts Festival. http://www.virginiaartsfest.com/2013/index.php 

They have things going on all year, including some performances in Williamsburg.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 20, 2013)

If Busch Gardens is open, then I would say you may enjoy it!  The park is very pretty, and we have gone (myself and my kids who were 12 and 14 at the time) and not done any roller coaster rides.  The animal shows my daughter absolutely loved!  I did watch them go on one or two water rides, but just the shows are nice!  It is quite hilly, so pushing a wheelchair is a bit hard, but I would still consider it.


----------



## RDB (Jan 21, 2013)

*Eastern BBS City & Area Travel WebLinks*

Don't forget this STICKY under US - Eastern

Look under the Tidewater section.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 21, 2013)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> Busch gardens does not open until the end of March and then only for weekends.



Busch gardens is open the last week in march.  I would recommend checking out the times on the website.


----------

